# Upgrade my system



## Dougm57 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, have not been on the forum for a few years and have finally set my system up. I am 60 and have had a bunch of stuff over the years. I went through a divorce and am in a nice little one bedroom apartment now. I have converted my dining room into a theater and that has worked out well. I took out the ceiling chandelier and hung a projector with a 92" screen. I use my system for movies, tv and sports but still enjoy my music. I probably have overkill for my apartment but am very happy with the movie part.

Here is my equipment:
Marantz SR7007 receiver
Optoma projector
Panasonic bluray 
TV digital receiver (no cable)
Roku with cable modem
ACI Sapphire III LE mains
Aperion Grand Verus center
Dayton 15" sub
Polk bookshelves for surrounds
PC with creative USB DAC with optical out to the Marantz and (2) one tb hard drives with all flac files.

I am trying to improve my music and would like advice on the front end or have been looking at an amp for The mains. The movie sound is phenomenal but not happy with my music, any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats. Can you upload a picture? Would love to see the setup.


----------



## Dougm57 (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dougm57 said:


> Here is my equipment:
> Marantz SR7007 receiver
> Optoma projector
> Panasonic bluray
> ...


When you say "not happy with my music", what exactly does that mean? There are many areas where someone could seek improvement. Do the speakers not go loud enough? Do they lack clarity, depth, soundstage? Are you after something with a bit more top end, richer mids, more pronounced upper bass? Something else perhaps? Have you run Audyssey yet?

I do see you have a timbre mismatch between the left/right and center speakers, which is never a good idea, so I am surprised to hear that you find the movie experience acceptable. Looking around the internet I found references to those ACI speakers dating all the way back to 2002. Depending upon how old yours are - and what type of life they've had - it could be they're just worn out and are no longer able to perform like they once could.


----------



## Dougm57 (Mar 28, 2018)

It is not my speakers, they sound as good as ever and when I am watching bluray concerts the sound is fantastic. The timbre is remarkably matched with all drivers be Kevlar and silk some tweeters. I purchased and returned other centers before settling on the Aperion as it was perfect.

My problem is the delivery of my flac files. On some recordings (mainly to text stuff) the sound is good but not clean and deep like on bluray or even streamed Dolby stuff. I am no audiophile but the sound is not right. I am not sure where it now to improve it. I have thought about building a Rasberry Pi set up or a different operating system, ie Linux or mini Mac. I am currently using the BurrBrown DAC's in the Marantz but still not what I want.


----------



## Nordo (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Doug

Your problem, as I see it, is that your mains (L & R) are too close to the walls.
Listening to movies, your ears are not as discerning as when you are listening to music (Unless you like heavy metal :dumbcrazy.
The speakers need to be disconnected from the walls/corner.

I've forgotten the link, but there is an easy experiment you can do by putting your back against the wall adjacent to one of the main speakers; then start talking to yourself (out loud), while slowly moving away from the wall.
You will hear your "muddied" voice suddenly clear once you are disconnected from the wall effect.
That is the ideal starting place for your mains.

However, I can see from your setup that the mains would then encroach onto the screen area.
Perhaps try moving the speakers as I have suggested and listen to some music.
If you like what you hear, then perhaps you need to re-think your layout.

Cheers:smile:


----------

